# Where is PCV on 94 4x4 VG30 engine?



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

I've searched these forums and can't find a diagram...
1994 Nissan truck 4x4 V6 XE w/ 170000 miles, going on 250000

started idling different... now I feel a puff puff puff from the tail pipe at idle when before it was a constant steady exhaust note... seems like it's 'missing' or something, but it idles steady. wanted to change PCV and see if that helps (it has never been changed, or located for that matter)
I cleaned the MAF yesterday

thanks!


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

make sure to give it a good shot of seafoam love to


----------



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

where do I apply the seafoam, since I can't find the PCV and some say to pour some there... ? I have '94 fuel-injected vg30e V6.

thanks


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

brake booster...top right of the engine bay...its round and black most of the time. there will be a hose off of it and when you pull it off it will hiss...that will be the hose...pour some in there at a steady pace till 1/3 the can is gone then dump as fast as you can to 1/2 can...if engine don't die turn it off then...wait 5-15 min and start it (should be a little hard to start) rev it clean then go drive it hard till it stops smoking...if it's never been done before it will feel like a new engine. and the smoke it makes is normal that's it cleaning...do at night or out of town


----------



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

sounds good.. i can do that
thanks for the great directions... looking forward to it!

--Jax


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

How was your first seafoam? also don't seafoam again till 50k later...you wont notice a diff


----------



## jaxxman (Aug 14, 2008)

went very smooth... i watched a video on it yesterday, so i knew it was going to smoke like hell, so i went out of town, poured 1/2 can like you said down the brake booster line (i found the pcv while I was there and also replaced it), put 1/4 of the seafoam in the oil filler, and the rest in the gas tank, let it soak for 10 minutes, revved it up, blew smoke and then went for a hard drive...

i notice the engine is quieter now, idles smoother and in general it was an easy tuneup in a can! I think my engine wasn't too bad in the first place, since i don't really see any power increase, i just notice that it runs quieter and smoother...
my dad says he's been using seafoam for years, so i just found a new tool for my toolbox

thanks for your help, man!


----------

